# R.I.P brave little Truffles xxx



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

its with great sadness that this morning i found Truffles passed away, . Its almost 2 months since she had her big op, ive asked myself did i do the right thing putting a hamster her age through such an ordeal, but i thought it was the right thing at the time. She seemed to do so well afterwards, but these last few weeks shes really aged and ive struggled to keep weight on her even though she was still eating her favourite foods right up to the end. She was my 1st hamster in many years, i got her on valentines day 2010 without my oh's consent, when he found out he just laughed and said he would pay for everything as a valentines gift to me...shes the best valentine present ive ever had.

sleep peacefully pretty girl, you'll never be forgotton my brave little fighter xxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh you definately did the right thing. 2 Months must be like years to a hammie.
Rest in peace little Truffles xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no nouska I'm so sorry. 
You did the right thing by her, if you hadn't she may not have lived a further 2 months and the lump may have burst.

Sleep tight little girl x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

RIP gorgeous girl
*hugs* to you Noushka


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh poor little truffles,it really has upset me not that it doesnt usually when I hear of any animal on here whatever the species, but I guess its because we all followed truffles amazing story and through willing her to get better really got to "know" her.

2 Mths might not sound long and probably compared to a human life span or a dogs or cats even it isnt, but for a little Hammie whos usual life span is so short really, its probably equal to years if your clever enought to do the maths and ratios etc. (Im not BTW) So no beating yourself up what you gave her hammie age wise especially as she was so happy bless her was a lot.

To Truffles an amazing little Hammy, May your spirit scamper forever free in sunshine sweetheart.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry Noushka
Run free at the Bridge Truffles, brave little lady xxxx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I followed the story of truffles when she had the op. 

I'm so sorry she's gone but she was so loved, had a great life, and the best of care. 

R.I.P little Truffles.xxxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Run free truffles

I agree 2 months must seem years to a hammy x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry Noush, lots of love Hun xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im so touched by all your kind words & equally touched that my little Truffles touched the hearts of lovely members on here in return.

she'll be buried on the allotment in a lovely spot alongside Daisy who we only buried yesterday. thank you all so much xxx


----------



## Minminabby (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.. RIP


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Minminabby said:


> Sorry for your loss.. RIP


thank you x


----------



## Rage1 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am really sorry for your lost RIP


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

RIP truffles, she was a beautiful hammy and a little fighter by the sounds of it.Im so sorry for you, losing two in a week must be heart breaking but you gave them the best life possible while they were with you


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Sleep tight Truffles. Like others have said, I think you did the right thing by taking her for the op and giving her a chance. 2 months is a long time for a hamster, although its not nearly long enough for an owner who isn't ready to say goodbye


----------

